# Big Cedar Wilderness Club



## djkrolow (Jul 13, 2007)

Just returned today from our stay in one of the few 3 Bedroom Cabins at Big Cedar Wilderness Club.  All I can say is first class all the way.  Sorry JLB we didn't make it over to your dock but we really didn't want to leave the resort-so beautiful and lots to do.  We did go see the 12 Irish Tenors, which I thought was a very good show and took in the Branson Belle.  Other than that we stayed at the resort as much as possible, and loved it.  Believe everything good that you read about this resort!


----------



## JLB (Jul 13, 2007)

Glad ya had a good time.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 14, 2007)

That unit is the best one I've had in all of timesharing.  I'm staying in a 3 bedroom Grand Villa unit at Old Key West in September.  We'll have to see which one is better.


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 14, 2007)

*Questions re: Big Cedar*

How expensive is it to stay at this resort?   I had read somewhere that this was a payless resort so that you "sign" for everything.....is this simply an option or is the resort payless (meaning you CANNOT pay for anything on site but are billed at the end of your stay)  And if you are billed at the end do they automatically tack on a 15 or 20% service/gratuity fee?

Are there many "free" activities?  If you use the lazy river or pools do you have to "pay" for a tube or float?

I heard about a $5 fee per day usage fee....is this per family or per person?  What does this provide access to?

I'm just trying to get an understanding of the "extra" costs involved....Also, someone said you can easily spend the entire week enjoying the resort without ever leaving......is this the consensus here?  or if you were going to leave and weren't particularly interested in the shows (with three little ones)...are there some "must sees" in the area?

The reviews are good, however, it is a LONG drive from South Carolina......with three little kids.....I want to convince my husband that it's worth it......THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR ANY REPLIES........Judy


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure what payless means.  But, the only charge that is mandatory is the $5 daily fee for using the Big Cedar amenities.

Here is the resort website:  Bluegreen Wildnerness Club at Big Cedar website

They give you daily free cookies and a basket full of goodies when you arrive.

There is free kayaking and use of the pool and other amenities.  If you want to rent a boat, that is extra.

You do need to pay to eat at the restaurants, so it is not an all inclusive resort.  

It does have several very good restaurants on site.


----------



## djkrolow (Jul 14, 2007)

*Expenses*

There was a $5 a day fee charged at the end of your stay for services like the shuttle that will take you all over the resort with just a phone call and a 5-10 minute wait. 

Paddle boats, conoes are free.

Minature golf is free.

Cookies every night were free.

Each cabin has a gas grill that you can use.  The lodges have several grills on the lodge grounds.

Pools, Lazy river, paved walking trails are free.

You will receive a card with your name and room/cabin number on it that can be used to charge things to your tab which will be given to you when you check out.  You also can just pay cash or use your credit card for things as well.

Most kid activities have a fee attached to them but there is a free dive-in movie at the pool almost every other night and free youth fishing at one of the ponds on the grounds several times a week.

Horse rides, carriage rides all have a fee associated with them.

This was one of my favorite vacations spots so far as a Bluegreen owner and probably is the nicest resort in their inventory.  We will definitely go back. My kids still love the beach at Shorecrest I in North Myrtle Beach a little better.  Must be something about seashell hunting that attracks them.


----------



## JLB (Jul 15, 2007)

When we stayed there, compliments of a TUGger, we paid at check-in.  The fee is for amentities at the pre-existing resort, Big Cedar Lodge.



djkrolow said:


> There was a $5 a day fee charged at the end


----------



## cathyv (Jul 15, 2007)

I think your question was answered, but I will elaborate.  You do get a sign and go card you can use.  However, it is not mandatory at all to use it.  The whole place takes cash also.  We like it, however, because our kids can take the card with them and use it without the hassle of carrying cash.  Enjoy


----------



## JLB (Jul 15, 2007)

Can I have one?  :whoopie: 



cathyv said:


> I think your question was answered, but I will elaborate.  You do get a sign and go card you can use.  However, it is not mandatory at all to use it.  The whole place takes cash also.  We like it, however, because our kids can take the card with them and use it without the hassle of carrying cash.  Enjoy


----------

